# perch on a fly rod!



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Well I went over to pond today fishing for gills where I can fish easily. Caught this 12" long, 8 3/4" girth yellow perch on a #18 white BH wooly bugger!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice fish! 
Never know what some ponds might hold. My son caught a huge crappie out of a pond I had no idea had crappie in it last summer. I've never seen or hooked one there before, or after.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a beast perch! I caughtmy first one on the fly ealrier this year, but it could have been food for that one!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

This pond is across toewn and have been fishing it four 5 years and this is first time I caught one in there. Funny though, I caught hime about 3 feet below surface and not on the bottomwhere they normally are.


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

Nice fish! I fish for gill and perch on my 5-wieght.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I use 2 and 3wt for gills.


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

I'm looking for a 2 wieght.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

very nice.. healthy looking fish too


Frank


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

do you know where I can get one?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

how u make a beadhead wooley bugger on a size 18 FFD???


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats, but when they are perch jerkin on Lake Erie y and they are close enough you can get them on flies "clousers" off the breakwalls!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> how u make a beadhead wooley bugger on a size 18 FFD???


Easy,
TMC 5263 #18 , largest bead you can get on the hook,Ultra chenille and small cream hackle wrapped.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nick The Stick said:


> do you know where I can get one?


You should be able get them anywhere. I know Craig at Erie Outfitters has a 3wt. but can get you one. I just picked up a Echo Carbon Series 2wt 7'3" last week for a $100 out the door(Elkspringsflyshop)! Fantastic rod and much better than any expensive rod that I had casted.


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

thanks!................


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Great catch Flyfish Dog! Perch on ultralight fly gear is like fishing for tropical fish in Ohio. We have some in a crick by my house also, usually small ones. It's very shallow, would never know they are there, but they survive somehow.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> You should be able get them anywhere. I know Craig at Erie Outfitters has a 3wt. but can get you one. I just picked up a Echo Carbon Series 2wt 7'3" last week for a $100 out the door(Elkspringsflyshop)! Fantastic rod and much better than any expensive rod that I had casted.


When I bought my 3wt this spring, I came real close to pulling the trigger on buying an Echo rod. A few days later, I found the St Croix's on sale through BPS and bought that instead. $100 for the 2wt sounds like a steal!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I had a bad experience with St Croix awhile ago so I am not a fan although they seem to cast good. Whenever you come down I let you try it out. Elksprings had a few left last time but dont know about now since they had the WVAngler campout last weekend.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Easy,
> TMC 5263 #18 , largest bead you can get on the hook,Ultra chenille and small cream hackle wrapped.


no marabou tail???


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> I had a bad experience with St Croix awhile ago so I am not a fan although they seem to cast good. Whenever you come down I let you try it out. Elksprings had a few left last time but dont know about now since they had the WVAngler campout last weekend.


Hopefully I can make it down there in another week or so. I have a buddy's wedding this Saturday in Cleveland, so this weekend is out. Why couldn't he have gotten married while the steelhead run was on?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> no marabou tail???


Not on this one but I do put some red hackle tips on short.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------

